# Ella le correspondió el ósculo



## Alinica

Hola.

Me gustaría saber si la frase

"Ella le correspondió el ósculo", está bien dicha y si no es así que me coregierais.

Gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Sí, está bien dicha.
Pero es extrañísima.   La palabra "ósculo" no suele usarse en el lenguaje hablado, a menos que sea en broma (quizá porque se parece demasiado a "culo")
"Ella le correspondió el beso", suena mucho más normal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

No estoy muy segura de si es 'el' ósculo o 'al' ósculo.
Lo que si sé es que me gusta más BESO.


Saludos


----------



## Alinica

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Sí, está bien dicha.
> Pero es extrañísima.   La palabra "ósculo" no suele usarse en el lenguaje hablado, a menos que sea en broma (quizá porque se parece demasiado a "culo")
> "Ella le correspondió el beso", suena mucho más normal.
> Saludos.
> _


Necesitaba encontrar un sinónimo de "beso" ya aparecía demasiadas veces en la frase.

Gracias por contestar


----------



## Alinica

la_machy said:


> No estoy muy segura de si es 'el' ósculo o 'al' ósculo.
> Lo que si sé es que me gusta más BESO.
> 
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por responder.

Jeje yo también estaba dudando entre "el" o "al", pero creo que las dos formas estarían bien.
Claro que la palabra "beso" suena mejor, pero necesitaba encontrar un sinónimo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Alinica said:


> Gracias por responder.
> 
> Jeje yo también estaba dudando entre "el" o "al", pero creo que las dos formas estarían bien.
> Claro que la palabra "beso" suena mejor, pero necesitaba encontrar un sinónimo.


  Hagas lo que hagas, no uses *ósculo*.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Es una palabra rara, porque nadie la usa en el lenguaje hablado, supongo que se debe usar más en poesía.

De todas formas, si alguien la usara en Chile, no se me habría ocurrido asociarla con "culo" como broma, aunque sean iguales las dos últimas sílabas... sería como reírse por escuchar "obstáculo" o "vehículo" u "oráculo", etc.

Tal vez si la palabra beso está muchas veces en la oración, podrías reemplazarla por un pronombre: "Ella se lo correspondió" o algo así.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Sí, está bien dicha.
> Pero es extrañísima. La palabra "ósculo" no suele usarse en el lenguaje hablado, a menos que sea en broma (quizá porque se parece demasiado a "culo")
> "Ella le correspondió el beso", suena mucho más normal.


Comparto lo que decís.



Alinica said:


> Jeje yo también estaba dudando entre "el" o "al", pero creo que las dos formas estarían bien.
> Claro que la palabra "beso" suena mejor, pero necesitaba encontrar un sinónimo.


Lo correcto es *el* beso.
El sinónimo, en este caso, te estropearía cualquier cosa, excepto que se tratara de una broma.



ManPaisa said:


> Hagas lo que hagas, no uses *ósculo*.


Eso mismo digo.


----------



## Juan Nadie

ManPaisa said:


> Hagas lo que hagas, no uses *ósculo*.





Calambur said:


> El sinónimo, en este caso, te estropearía cualquier cosa, excepto que se tratara de una broma.
> Eso mismo digo.


¿Por qué? ¿Tenéis información que los demás no tenemos?

Pese a que no sea habitual dar ósculos en el lenguaje oral y tampoco gocen de gran popularidad escrita, debido a que los besos predominan, no veo mayor problema en dar un ósculo (o recibirlo).



> "Ella le correspondió el ósculo"


¡Claro que está bien!


> *ósculo**.*
> (Del lat. _oscŭlum_).
> * 1.     * m. cult. Beso de respeto o afecto.



Ósculos a todos


----------



## Alinica

Juan Nadie said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Tenéis información que los demás no tenemos?
> 
> Pese a que no sea habitual dar ósculos en el lenguaje oral y tampoco gocen de gran popularidad escrita, debido a que los besos predominan, no veo mayor problema en dar un ósculo (o recibirlo).
> 
> ¡Claro que está bien!
> 
> 
> Ósculos a todos


Efectivamente, aunque la palabra ósculo no se use en el lenguaje hablado me di cuenta que en la poesía o en los relatos se utiliza bastante, lo que pasa es que yo no conocía esta palabra y quería asegurarme de utilizarla bien en la frase.
Es cierto que muchas palabras con el tiempo se dejan de usar, pero creo que estaría bien rescatarlas del olvido.


----------



## Vampiro

¿En la poesía de qué milenio?

En fin… como gustes.
Después no digas que no te avisamos.
Eso sí, al menos trata de no usarla en diminutivo: sonaría un poco feo decir: “¿Quieres un osculito?”
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

Yo casi sólo la he visto en los crucigramas


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Juan Nadie said:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Tenéis información que los demás no tenemos?



No, verás, es que ManPaisa, Calambur y yo preferimos que nos besen a que nos osculeen.



> Pese a que no sea habitual dar ósculos en el lenguaje oral y tampoco gocen de gran popularidad escrita, debido a que los besos predominan, no veo mayor problema en dar un ósculo (o recibirlo).


_"Berenguelilla, tutéame
y si te place, osculéame..."_

Lo escribió Pedro Muñoz Seca, que nació en el siglo XIX y acabó sus días en Paracuellos del Jarama en 1936.

Es un autor satírico, y ya utilizaba la palabra con rechifla... el siglo pasado.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Vampiro said:


> ¿En la poesía de qué milenio?
> 
> En fin… como gustes.
> Después no digas que no te avisamos.
> Eso sí, al menos trata de no usarla en diminutivo: sonaría un poco feo decir: “¿Quieres un osculito?”
> Saludos.
> _


 
Yo creo que allá por el siglo XVI , yo lo he leído en la Biblia, parafraseando y quizás agregando un poco de mi cosecha porque no recuerdo como dice textualmente "os encarezco, recibiros con ósculo santo" o algo así "espero que os recibaís con ósculo santo"


----------



## la_machy

Bueno, desde el principio dije que me gusta mas BESO.
Y por mucho que ósculo sea correcto, sigue siendo una palabra 'rara'.
(Y dicen que lo raro es primo de lo feo).
Aunque finalmente, quien decide qué usar, serás tú, Alinica


BESOS para todos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

la_machy said:


> No estoy muy segura de si es 'el' ósculo o 'al' ósculo.
> Lo que si sé es que me gusta más BESO.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me inclino por 'al'

Pero para salir de dudas 'Le correspondí con un beso, ósculo, bico, petó, ...'


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No, verás, es que ManPaisa, Calambur y yo preferimos que nos besen a que nos osculeen.
> Eso, eso. ¡Que nadie pretenda osculearnos!
> 
> _"Berenguelilla, tutéame,_
> _y si te place, osculéame_
> _en las dos mejillas." _(No sean malpensados).
> 
> Lo escribió Pedro Muñoz Seca, que nació en el siglo XIX y acabó sus días en Paracuellos del Jarama en 1936.
> 
> Es un autor satírico, y ya utilizaba la palabra con rechifla... el siglo pasado. Eso, eso también.
> Y de paso recomendemos a quien quiera divertirse que lea _La venganza de don Mendo._


----------



## Vampiro

La verdad es que pensándolo bien me han convencido y no veo por qué no usar la palabra, si después de todo en determinados contextos hasta puede sonar interesante. Por ejemplo:

- Ya, ya, ya pasó… osculitos, osculitos. _(Calmando a un niño después de una caída)_
- Osculéame, mi amor… osculéame apasionadamente. _(En un arrebato pasional)_
- No sé por qué será, pero el ósculo de tu hermana me dejó un tanto intranquilo. _(Comentando una despedida)_
- Mmmm... si yo te osculeara sabrías lo que es osculear de verdad. _(Haciendo alarde de gran osculeador)_
- Para hablarnos, para amarnos, para darnos el más dulce de los ósculos. _(Nueva versión de la canción de Armando Manzanero)_

Y así, yo creo que las posibilidades son muchas más.
Ahora me surge una duda… ¿cómo será un ósculo francés?
Saludos.
_


----------



## Alinica

Vampiro said:


> ¿En la poesía de qué milenio?
> 
> En fin… como gustes.
> Después no digas que no te avisamos.
> Eso sí, al menos trata de no usarla en diminutivo: sonaría un poco feo decir: “¿Quieres un osculito?”
> Saludos.
> _


Jaja "osculito"? Más bien parece un nombre de un teletubbie o algo por el estilo

Tranquilos, sólo lo usaré una vez


----------



## Alinica

Coincido con todos que "beso" sería la mejor opción y creo que voy a modificar mi frase para no utilizar "ósculo", porque me da que pasaría explicando a la gente su significado o aclarando su uso (al ser una palabra del siglo pasado ).
Ahora que he tomado en cuenta todas vuestras respuesta "ósculo" me suena más bien a algo más frío y con aire religioso (como comentaron algunas compañeras).


----------



## Jaén

Alinica said:


> Ahora que he tomado en cuenta todas vuestras respuesta "ósculo" me suena más bien a algo más frío y con aire religioso (como comentaron algunas compañeras).


No creo que sea exactamente una palabra "fría", que no transmite emoción. Por lo menos no me lo parece, si sustituimos el verbo besar en la clásica de Consuelito Velázquez:

Osculéame, osculéame mucho
Como si fuera esta noche
La última vez

Osculéame, osculéame mucho
Que tengo miedo perderte
Perderte después

O sea, necesita sentir el ósculo de la pareja, para sentir seguridad con relación a sus sentimientos. Algo muy profundo, hemos de concordar.

EDIT - Y bastante carnal, además.


----------



## Metztli

Pues sí, es sinónimo y no, no es justo que por sus dos última sílabas se le condene y se le nieguen las oportunidades... pero es que a mí-- conste que dije a mí, me suena a palabra de reporte policiaco.

No me suena ni romántica, ni apasionada, ni una expresión de sentimientos. 

Hagan de cuenta que estoy leyendo "el particular se dio a la fuga tras haberse despedido de su amasia, no identificada, con un ósculo". 

Cuando en realidad era aquel fugitivo justiciero que antes de hacerse a la mar, dijo adios a su misteriosa amada con un beso.

viste?


----------



## Demurral

Después de leer todo el thread...y sabiendo de antemano que "ósculo" era "beso"...yo creo que lo mejor seria usar otra vez beso o pronominalizar.

La guinda en el pastel que me ha hecho decidirme es la que ha puesto Metztli! XD


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Demurral said:


> Después de leer todo el thread...y sabiendo de antemano que "ósculo" era "beso"...yo creo que lo mejor seria usar otra vez beso o pronominalizar.
> 
> La guinda en el pastel que me ha hecho decidirme es la que ha puesto Metztli! XD



Metztli ofrece con frecuencia respuestas convincentes.

Tratándose de besos o de ósculos, mejor que pronominalizar sería conjuncionalizar.


----------



## m_pookie

*Hola,*
*A mi me parece que esta bien, muy al margen de que sea poco o muy comun el uso de la palabra 'ósculo'.*

*Bsos.*


----------



## Demurral

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Metztli ofrece con frecuencia respuestas convincentes.^^ no suelo participar en el foro de español! no había leído a Metzli antes!
> 
> Tratándose de besos o de ósculos, mejor que pronominalizar sería conjuncionalizar. Esto último no lo he entendido, lo siento!



DeM


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

He estado investigando por ahí, y resulta que ósculo es una palabra usual, pero  en los  lenguajes litúrgico, poético y cachondeico. 
En esos ámbitos es lo indicado. Por eso, una despedida en términos cotidianos sería con  'besos y abrazos', pero poéticamente sería más bien con  'ósculos y amplexos'.


----------



## Metztli

No lo dudo, Manuel, pero a mí se me quita lo romántica y lo poética si mi amado me pide un ósculo, me iba a sentir en laboratorio... al rato en vez de decirme que me ama, me va a decir que la dopamina está actuando.

Pero... para gustos, los colores, cierto?

PD. Gracias por tu amable comentario en el post # 24


----------



## AguAmor

Hola:

Percibo que quizá en algunas ocasiones tenemos prejuicios y miedo ante el uso del lenguaje...¡Quizás!

Y, por otro lado, el contexto cuenta mucho...¿Sí o no? 
Venga, que recientemente usé la palabra, ósculo, en algo que escribía...El texto hace alusión a un lamento y me gusta como queda... (jajjajjajaj)

Lo comparto como ejemplo de que, nada es verdad nada es mentira todo es según el cristal con que se mira. 
Ah, por cierto, ósculo es masculino. 

_Estudio Corporal II

Busqué el ósculo obtuso
de su errante alma
sin él intenté salir del paroxismo
y más desolada quedo_... (blablablá)

¡Qué viva nuestra proteica diversidad lingüística!

Ósculos, abrazos y saludos por montón.


----------



## El peruano

Hola a todos, hace mucho que no comentaba por aquí. 

Con referencia al tema de este hilo, personalmente me quedo con beso, casi no usamos la palabra ósculo en nuestro lenguaje cotidiano, en Perú, claro, pues muchos baricéfalos no saben lo que significa.

Sin querer ser agresivo, pero así es.

Saludos

José


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

AguAmor said:


> Hola:
> 
> Percibo que quizá en algunas ocasiones tenemos prejuicios y miedo ante el uso del lenguaje...¡Quizás!
> 
> Y, por otro lado, el contexto cuenta mucho...¿Sí o no?
> Venga, que recientemente usé la palabra, ósculo, en algo que escribía...El texto hace alusión a un lamento y me gusta como queda... (jajjajjajaj)
> 
> Lo comparto como ejemplo de que, nada es verdad nada es mentira todo es según el cristal con que se mira.
> Ah, por cierto, ósculo es masculino.
> 
> _Estudio Corporal II
> 
> Busqué el ósculo obtuso
> de su errante alma
> sin él intenté salir del paroxismo
> y más desolada quedo_... (blablablá)
> 
> ¡Qué viva nuestra proteica diversidad lingüística!
> 
> Ósculos, abrazos y saludos por montón.



Por muy proteica que sea nuestra diversidad lingüística, en este hilo ya habían quedado claras dos cosas:
- Que en el uso de la palabra ósculo, el contexto cuenta mucho, y solo imagino que sea en un ámbito litúrgico, poético o cómico.
- Que ósculo es palabra de género masculino (si alguien lo duda, que diga 'la ósculo' delante de un espejo y observe su propia expresión), sea dado o recibido por un hombre o por una mujer.


----------



## RIU

Vale, vale, pero el primero que le diga a la novia "ven cariño, que te osculo", fijo que va al dentista a por prótesis dentales, despues de pasar por el cirujano facial, claro está.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es "osculear", de expresión claramente cómica y usado por Pedro Muñoz Seca en su astracanada "La venganza de don Mendo" que desde aquí a todos recomiendo. Deja muy claro que es lo ridículo y lo risible dentro de las posibilidades de nuestro proteico idioma.
Ósculo (como tantos latinismos esdrújulos) tuvo su época en el modernismo. De entonces acá es raro su uso en un registro serio.


----------

